#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  While Inserting Chart, need small box which has excel cells but not complete excel file

## Nanimadhu

Hi,

Please help me with the below requirement. I'm unsure whether it can be done.

While inserting any chart in PowerPoint, an excel file is generated where-in we gotta fill in the data. However, I would like to know whether there is any way, where-in I can get a small box of excel cells where I can fill in data and get the chart. 

And if I want to update data for that chart, if I double click the chart, the same box of excel cells should be shown. So that I can edit update the data, resulting which the chart gets updated.

Any help greatly appreciated.

----------


## Larena

If you right-click the chart and select "Edit Data", the original Excel data will open and allow you to edit the values. PowerPoint uses Excel for its charts, so I don't think there's any way around having the Excel window opening.

----------


## Andy Pope

To avoid using excel charts in powerpoint you would have to revert back the insertng the old MSGraph object.

----------

